# RTL2832 DVB-T stick support

## dasPaul

Hi there

I need to compile the DVB-Realtek-RTL2832U modules as described here (for Ubuntu) but for my kernel version 3.5.7

the ubuntu way:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - install linux headers
> ...

 

So far I have 

...sys-kernel/linux-headers

      Latest version available: 3.6

      Latest version installed: 3.6

installed, but when I try to compile the module it tries to find the header dir:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> c2 RTL2832-2.2.2_kernel-3.0.0 # make
> 
> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` SUBDIRS=/import/rtl/DVB-Realtek-RTL2832U-2.2.2-10tuner-mod_kernel-3.0.0/RTL2832-2.2.2_kernel-3.0.0 modules
> ...

 

Any idea how I could solve this if at all possible?

[EDIT] Title changed /Last edited by dasPaul on Sat Jun 01, 2013 6:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

I believe this driver is in kernel since September 2012.

----------

## dasPaul

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> ...is in kernel since September 2012.

 

Thank you   :Cool:  . Upgraded from 3.5.7 to 3.7.2 and it works now. 3.5.7-gentoo did not contain the needed frontent for rtl2832u.

----------

## dasPaul

Just for the people that despair of getting the IR Controller working, it's not implemented at this time.

After hours trying different things in different ways I decided to mail the dev of the driver:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     Hi there
> 
>     May I contact you for help with my DVB-USB Dongle?
> ...

 

----------

## dasPaul

Situation update:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> your problem is Kernel 3.10. Remote controller has gone to the Kernel 3.11, which is currently in release candidate 3 phase. It will took one month more when that Kernel 3.11 is released.
> ...

 

I emerged the git-sources (3.11.0-rc2) and I can confirm the IR-receiver now generates events.   :Razz:   I guess the rest will be ordinary key mapping configuration.

----------

